# November Contest - Win a Jar full of Air !



## GuntherHess (Nov 20, 2010)

Trying to maintain my goal of one contest a month on the Medicine Blog.
 This month's contest is different in two ways, first it requires no skill, second the prize is not a bottle.  The prize is one of those non-bottle glass jar things. I hear tell there are people who collect them.

 All are welcome to enter. Good luck to those who try.

 http://antiquemedicines.com/blog/?p=536


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 20, 2010)

No skill.. my specialty!! []


----------



## phil44 (Nov 20, 2010)

great article on Dr Chapman!


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Phil, wish I found one of the early ones.


----------



## peejrey (Nov 20, 2010)

That's a lot of bullets. My meta detector is dead.........
 uhhhh.........  what to do, what to do.........
 put in a guess, i almost got a prize for guessing how many (*Small*) gum balls were in a *large* jar once...... (almost)


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 21, 2010)

The only way to lose for sure is not to make a guess[]


----------



## ajohn (Nov 21, 2010)

You know I'm in![]


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 21, 2010)

I am going to end the contest Mon. night instead of Wed. night since I may be travelling.
 If you are going to email a guess , do it before Mon. night at 8:00pm EST. Thanks

 yes, ajohn you are entered.


----------



## phil44 (Nov 22, 2010)

There's some really cool little known New England Meds. out there. I love hearing about them. I think there's another in the upcoming GlassWorks Auction. Can't remember right now. Wish you found on too!


----------



## peejrey (Nov 22, 2010)

pretty-pretty, shiny-shiny.
 NICE JAR!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 22, 2010)

Contest has ended. Winner has been determined. Congrats. Thanks to all those who entered. 

 http://antiquemedicines.com/blog/?p=548 

 I forgot to mention the jar has a debossed lid, not sure its the original one, but it seems early.  I'm not a jar expert. Maybe someone else would know???

 Air in jar also included


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 22, 2010)

You counted the buckshot, didn't you!? []

 ROCK ON AJ!!!  []  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 22, 2010)

did not


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 24, 2010)

I agree on the Dr. Chapman article,good stuff. That is only the second one of those I seen, our very own Bram(downeastdigger) dug the other and sold it to a Great Falls, now Sommersworth collector.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 24, 2010)

Congrats! ajohn!...Couldn't happen to a better guy!...And a jar collector too!....Glad to hear it.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 25, 2010)

Ajohn must be off the grid for the holidays[8|]

 Thanks for reading the medicine blog Doug, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Ajohn must be off the grid for the holidays[8|]
> 
> Thanks for reading the medicine blog Doug, glad you enjoyed it.


 

 Just so you know Matt,...I always get over to read your great medicine info too when I can!...Your efforts are ery appreciated.


----------



## ajohn (Nov 25, 2010)

[] I'm baaaack.How cool .Thanks Matt.I've got the rest of the weekend off,so I'll be kicking in my ante here and there.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 25, 2010)

I got your email ajohn ,thanks,  will get your jar sent out asap.


----------



## ghosthunter (Dec 3, 2010)

win a bottle with ghost on www.ghostbottle.spb.ru


----------



## epackage (Dec 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  ghosthunter
> 
> win a bottle with ghost on www.ghostbottle.spb.ru


 how do I translate the page from Russian to English?


----------



## ghosthunter (Dec 3, 2010)

i translate it some days later []


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 3, 2010)

are these new ghosts or old Soviet war surplus ghosts?


----------



## div2roty (Dec 3, 2010)

> are these new ghosts or old Soviet war surplus ghosts?


 
 Could we get a Soviet leader ghost?  Stalin, Lenin...........I'm guessing Trotsky isn't available, maybe khrushchev is?


----------



## ghosthunter (Dec 3, 2010)

> re these new ghosts or old Soviet war surplus ghosts?


 
 Ghosts are very old,most of them older then soviet union times
 We cant choose a ghost,we hunt all ghosts that see...[]


----------



## div2roty (Dec 3, 2010)

So you hunt ghosts?  and then sell them for in bottles for $20?  Seems like a lot of work for only $20.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 3, 2010)

I thought Putin killed and ate all the Russian ghosts..?


----------



## ghosthunter (Dec 3, 2010)

Its not a work at all.It was a hobby.I dont hunt ghost last time,its dangerous and take a lot of time.
 I sell my big collection of ghosts (2002-2009)

 Some ghost bottles i never sell,they are in my own collection[]


----------



## phil44 (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you have any mean ghosts for sale???


----------



## ghosthunter (Dec 3, 2010)

yes,some of them are realy evil and strange.I think they became mad for the time, they live in a bottle.

 http://ghostbottle.spb.ru/english_version_lite.html

 sorry for my eanglish


----------



## phil44 (Dec 3, 2010)

If I let it out will it stay in the intended place or will it return to Russia?


----------



## ghosthunter (Dec 3, 2010)

The ghost remains for ever in that place on which it will be released from a bottle... Well or while it again won't catch


----------



## phil44 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thats good to know comrad I want to get the most out of my ghost. Any chance I could get one in a Warners Safe Bottle from Pressburg?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 3, 2010)

I hope this is an over with thread. I don't want to be involved in a hijack. 
 I'd like to get Tolstoy if I can please. I gotta ask him if that book really needed to be sooo long. It's like the guy new Stephen King was gonna take pointers 150 years later. Don't get me wrong, it's a masterpiece but there was no way I was going to get through the whole thing.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 3, 2010)

> Do you have any mean ghosts for sale???


 
 you planning revenge on someone Phil[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 3, 2010)

> I'd like to get Tolstoy if I can please. I gotta ask him if that book really needed to be sooo long. It's like the guy new Stephen King was gonna take pointers 150 years later. Don't get me wrong, it's a masterpiece but there was no way I was going to get through the whole thing.


 

 I liked the War parts but the Peace was kind of boring[]


----------



## peejrey (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll take a strange one and launch it into the white house, or a North Korean Embassy. 
 or keep it, or give it to someone i hate an tell them to put there ear to it when they open in.
 IT SOUNDS SO COOL!!!!!
 But i have Christmas shopping to do. 
 Can you Reserve me one and let me pay for it next year?
 Wait....... Could it cause a Poltergeist!?


----------



## ghosthunter (Dec 4, 2010)

2 peerjay Yes !

 2 GuntherHess  "Peace was kind of boring"

 Absolutely truth[]


----------



## phil44 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ghost Hunter,I'm thinking about which ghosts I want to order. Do you have any I can control, the kind  that will follow my commands--- a geniesque kind of ghost??


----------

